# UK Spouse visa



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wanted to know what supporting documents to attach to my UK spouse visa application. I have taken help of a barrister but he is taking time to get back to me. I thought I may as well get most of the documents ready before he gets back to me. My spouse is a British citizen and we got married last month. We have our MC. Any other advice is most welcome please. Thanks!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> I wanted to know what supporting documents to attach to my UK spouse visa application. I have taken help of a barrister but he is taking time to get back to me. I thought I may as well get most of the documents ready before he gets back to me. My spouse is a British citizen and we got married last month. We have our MC. Any other advice is most welcome please. Thanks!


Here is the UKBA website regarding spousal/partner visas:

UK Border Agency | Applying from outside the UK

Here is the supporting documents guidance:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/out-of-country/sup-docs-settlement.pdf

Here is additional information about how to meet the financial requirement and what documents to show:

UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you any other tips are also welcome...


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> Thank you any other tips are also welcome...


Start with the ones recommended by the UKBA. Each application will vary in the types/number of supporting documents, so there's really no all-inclusive list for an application. The most important thing for any type of settlement visa is meeting the financial requirement, and proving the necessary documents to prove that.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have got my husbands tax documents, his 6 months banks statement and 1 month bank statement of mine. He is self employed so we do not have salary slips, would this be enough proof?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> I have got my husbands tax documents, his 6 months banks statement and 1 month bank statement of mine. He is self employed so we do not have salary slips, would this be enough proof?


No.

For the self-employed, the list of documents you need to submit to demonstrate that you meet the financial requirements is long and arduous. 

Have a read through Section 9 here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

Here is an exert:

_



13 (e) Where the person is self-employed, their gross annual income will be the total of their 
gross income from their self-employment, from any salaried employment they have had, 
from specified non-employment income received by them or their partner, and from income 
from a UK or foreign State pension or a private pension received by them or their partner, in 
the last full financial year or as an average of the last two full financial years. 
The requirements of this Appendix for specified evidence relating to these forms of income 
shall apply as if references to the date of application were references to the end of the 
relevant financial year(s).

Click to expand...

_Have a read through this link: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/policyandlaw/immigrationlaw/immigrationrules/appendix-fmse/

(It isn't working for me at the moment, but it will give you a specific list of documents needed depending on your husband's status as self-employed.)

For example, if your husband falls under the category of "sole trader, partner or franchise", he would need to supply the following:



> _7. In respect of self-employment in the UK as a partner, as a sole trader or in a
> franchise *all of the following must be provided*:
> 
> (a) Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last financial year.
> ...




There's other sections in that link as well, say if he's a director, etc. Have a read through the links and come back if you have any questions. I'm afraid meeting the financial requirements as self-employed is one of the more tedious sections in regards to documents. Good luck.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

oops! so we cannot just show taxes and bank statements?? the last time we applied as fiancee they did not have issues with the finance stuff we provided, just that we did not attach enough bank statement just 2, this time we have 7 months. They were ok with the tax document we sent..


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> oops! so we cannot just show taxes and bank statements?? the last time we applied as fiancee they did not have issues with the finance stuff we provided, just that we did not attach enough bank statement just 2, this time we have 7 months. They were ok with the tax document we sent..


This could play a key part. When did you apply for your fiance visa? And am I of the understanding that you are applying for FLR(M) (Further Leave to Remain), not a spousal visa? These are two different things. 

Did you apply for your fiance visa before the 9th of July, 2012? If so and you were successful, you are under the "old" financial rules, and then the criteria are different.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

I had applied for the fiancee before the 9th of July and was not successful coz we had not been together for 2 years and a few other reasons they had mentioned, finances were not an issue, except for the 2 months bank statements we provided which was not enough. 

we have now been together for more than two years, I am not applying for FLR but for spouse visa from outside the UK. We are married now and have a fully legalised MC, proof of ownership of the flat that we will stay in, proof of our relationship, photos, chat logs, letters etc.

finance wise we have his tax papers, bank statements, proof of financial support towards me for the last 2 years etc.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> I had applied for the fiancee before the 9th of July and was not successful coz we had not been together for 2 years and a few other reasons they had mentioned, finances were not an issue, except for the 2 months bank statements we provided which was not enough.
> 
> we have now been together for more than two years, I am not applying for FLR but for spouse visa from outside the UK. We are married now and have a fully legalised MC, proof of ownership of the flat that we will stay in, proof of our relationship, photos, chat logs, letters etc.
> 
> finance wise we have his tax papers, bank statements, proof of financial support towards me for the last 2 years etc.


Okay, so, unfortunately the rules were changed on the 9th of July, 2012. You were applying for your fiancee visa BEFORE those changes came into effect, where the requirements for the financial side of things was a tad more lenient. 

You are now applying under the new rules, which came into effect on the 9th of July 2012, so what I posted above applies to you. Your husband (your sponsor) has to show an annual income of over £18,600 and he is going to have to submit ALL of the documentation required in the lists I gave you Have a read through both links I sent you, because there is, unfortunately, a LOT of documentation to show now for the self-employed under the new rules. 

The Entry Clearance Officers have been instructed by UKBA to show NO lenience whatsoever in regards to meeting the financial requirements. So make sure to find the section applicable to you and go through it with a fine-toothed-comb. You need to make sure you submit everything that they ask for, otherwise you risk having an application declined. 

Also be aware that because of your past-refusal, any new applications you submit will be subject to further scrutiny, which means you really have to ensure this application is 100% perfect.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi again is it necessary to take the help of a solicitor or if we have all documents can we be successful just submitting the application by ourselves? I find the solicitor is trying to make more money by asking us more and more documentation and then he asks to post stuff to him which is quite costly. Do you think if we have all the documents required that we could be just as successful by ourselves?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> Hi again is it necessary to take the help of a solicitor or if we have all documents can we be successful just submitting the application by ourselves? I find the solicitor is trying to make more money by asking us more and more documentation and then he asks to post stuff to him which is quite costly. Do you think if we have all the documents required that we could be just as successful by ourselves?


It is not required to use a solicitor, no, as long as you feel you have all the documentation required you can apply yourselves and save yourself the money. 

Just be certain you read through the links I posted in regards to all the documentation you will need to meet the financial requirement as self-employed.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Leanna said:


> It is not required to use a solicitor, no, as long as you feel you have all the documentation required you can apply yourselves and save yourself the money.
> 
> Just be certain you read through the links I posted in regards to all the documentation you will need to meet the financial requirement as self-employed.


Yes my husband is getting all the necessary documentation sorted out. I cant believe this lawyer though, asking for unnecessary information! I am getting so stressed out and he keeps saying if we do not attach everything he asks to attach we may not be successful 

I'm so worried..


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> Yes my husband is getting all the necessary documentation sorted out. I cant believe this lawyer though, asking for unnecessary information! I am getting so stressed out and he keeps saying if we do not attach everything he asks to attach we may not be successful
> 
> I'm so worried..


What additional information is he asking that you attach to your application?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Sweetums, have you read through these pages at the UKBA site regarding choosing an immigration advisor?

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/visas-immigration/general-info/advice/

There is a link there to the OISC site where you can check to be sure your advisor is a registered, qualified advisor-check to make sure the one you are using is on that list. If he isn't you are taking a gamble using him. 

If your application is unsuccessful owing to his mistakes, please report him to the OISC. Please! Unqualified advisors really need to be rooted out. There is a link on the UKBA page regarding reporting immigration advisors.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi I have a question. When I applied for UK fiancee visa last year, they had asked my husbands employment history, how much he made, if I worked, how I get income etc. But I was just filling in the UK Spouse visa application and it does not ask any of these details? Is this normal? Am I filling in the correct form? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> Hi I have a question. When I applied for UK fiancee visa last year, they had asked my husbands employment history, how much he made, if I worked, how I get income etc. But I was just filling in the UK Spouse visa application and it does not ask any of these details? Is this normal? Am I filling in the correct form? PLEASE HELP!


Okay first things first, did you get your fiance(e) visa? And are you currently in the UK and married? If so, you need to be filling out form FLR(M) for Further Leave to Remain, not Spouse Visa. They are two different things. 

If you didn't get your fiance(e) visa, are now married, then the Spouse Visa form is correct. 

The forms changed last year, there will be an Appendix (additional form) you will need to print out and send in your application. Appendix 2. You will see the link on the right hand side of the UKBA website where you saw your original application. This will ask you regarding financial details.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

do you have the link in case i cannot find it? I applied for fiancee and got rejected because we did not attach enough supporting documents. I am not in the UK. We have been married now and are applying for the UK Spouse visa.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> do you have the link in case i cannot find it? I applied for fiancee and got rejected because we did not attach enough supporting documents. I am not in the UK. We have been married now and are applying for the UK Spouse visa.


Here is the link for the main page:

UK Border Agency | Applying from outside the UK

The list of Appendix is on the right hand side. 

Here is a direct link to Appendix 2:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/vaf4a2.pdf

Glad you've got the right form, was just checking.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Leanna, I wanted to know how much of Skype logs to attach. I have logs of our chats from 19th Sept 2012 till date. I dont have them from May 2012 to Sept 2012 though as Skype only saves history 6 months at a time and I had not saved the ones between this period. I have logs from Feb to May 2012 but prior to that i had them saved on another laptop and that laptop was stolen! I have emails from the very beginning of our relationship though but not a lot as we use Skype most of the time. We have however kept in touch regularly from the start of our relationship. He has come to see me about 8 times since 2012.

I have a load of Skype chats and calls but its coming up to a lot of pages, should I add all of them? When I applied initially for fiance visa, UKBA said that they thought we had broken down several times in communication coz I had not added all the Skype logs! But this is not true I only put a few of the logs. I really want to send them all the Skype logs this time just to be safe, should I??


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

No, don't add them all. Just select a representative sample. We printed out around 6 different Skype screenshots, starting from the beginning of our relationship to before application. in those 6, we selected those that clearly showed we were in a relationship, and also those which showed how many hours we sepnt on video calls.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

problem is we have a lot of chat logs, we do not video call we call and it shows up as miss call on the laptop coz I answer on my phone, I can print out the calls that come through on the phone. What do I do? 

The last time i had put a few pages from each month and UKBA thought we had broken up in between coz I had not put it as a sequence from start to finish. This part of the application is driving me crazy. How much is too much and how much is not enough?


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wanted to know also i have to provide only one passport photo is that right? Also I have set submit a set of originals plus a set of copies right? Lastly I have changed my maiden name to my husbands name in my passport, however, I have not changed the signature yet, when I sign the visa application I have to sign it with my maiden name since thats the signature as per passport am I right?

Thanks!


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Could someone please urgently help me with the questions I have asked in the previous post? Also in what order should I arrange the visa application form and supporting documents? Should I just clip them with u clips? Please help im going crazy! LOL


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Just put them in some logical order, like financial requirement, accommodation, relationship, attach copies of every original document like a marriage certificate, and put the copy directly behind the original. 
It doesn't matter how you sign your application as long as it's your signature. For example, I have 2 signatures one in Cyrillic alphabet and one in Latin alphabet. Abroad I use my Latin signature, and in my country I sign a document with my Cyrillic signature.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> Could someone please urgently help me with the questions I have asked in the previous post? Also in what order should I arrange the visa application form and supporting documents? Should I just clip them with u clips? Please help im going crazy! LOL


In regards to the order to arrange the application package, there's no "set" order that the UKBA wants, but logic would dictate that the application form itself (and the appendices that go with it) are at the top of the pile, followed by passports and photos and birth certificates then your applicant's letter and perhaps the sponsor's letter. Beyond that, as long as everything is in a logical order (as specified above) just put it into a tidy pile. You can use paperclips to hold original documents and their copies together if you must (Joppa's suggested that using string is also an option) but no binders are required.

Good luck to you... the difficult part is almost over, then the waiting begins.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you so much. The signature thing was a bit difficult for me still coz signature as per my passport is my maiden name but my consulate has changed my maiden name to my husbands name but there is no official signature with husbands name.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

also how much of skype logs do I add? and just 1 passport picture right?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I used a year of Skype logs. I took screenshots of every page, printed them, then bound them with a rubber band. I did the same thing with email. We each printed off our phone records as well and I chose a few texts (three or four) to print out from each of the last six months. We also had some Google Chat logs that I threw in at the last minute. They were only a few months but it didn't hurt to include them.

I organized it thus:

Priority Receipt
Table of Contents
Application with Appendix 2
Applicant's ID
Sponsor's ID
Financial Support
Accommodation 
Proof of Relationship
Proof of Intent to Marry

Regarding the passport pictures, I believe you're required to include two. I included two.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Amy I was just worried because it is a big bundle of papers and thought they may get angry haha. I don't have a year I have them from Sept 2012 to date and I have some from Feb to May 2012. I lost all the other skype logs as I had lost my previous laptop, is that enough? 
Ok I have the 2 passport pictures, from which country did you apply?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I applied from the USA.

My bundle of papers was literally about nine inches high. It won't matter, just make it logical and neat (with paperclips or rubber bands) and don't bind it up.

Just explain about the lost logs. Does your partner have those records? If so, can he FedEx them to you? I don't think it is strictly necessary to have them but it might help.

When I applied, I knew we met all the rules. I just had to make it easy for the ECO to see that. Therefore, spell out everything. Every statement you make, back it up with evidence. Thus, I included probably more than I had to. For instance, I wrote in my covering letter that we had used Google Chat for a few weeks before moving to phone. Therefore, I got my partner to mail over his Google Chat records (I had lost mine). I wanted there to be no doubt that every single thing I said was credible.

This might have been a bit overboard but I got my visa in four days, and I think it is because I made it super easy and super clear that we met the rules for the visa, and the ECO's only job was to confirm it.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you so much Amy, I really appreciate the help. I feel so much better knowing what to do now. I did type out a letter mentioning the documents I attached but I think like you said I will go into detail explaining everything like you said. 

As for Skype my partner won't have logs because he signs on mostly from his mobile phone. I really hope the logs I have are enough. I am still nervous.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you think I should do? Should I put post its on each bundle explaining what what the documents are? Or should I just put all my explanation into the letter that I have typed out? What would be easier for the ECO?


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry I just want everything to be near perfect


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No need for any of that. The whole bundle is disassembled, and they put them in the order they like. So no post-it notes, table of contents, tabs etc required.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Joppa  Can I just mention everything in the letter then? Like the lost Skype logs etc. Any other advice you can give me?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I broke up each section with a sheet of paper that said what that section was: "Accommodation", "Financial Support", etc. A post-it will do the same thing.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok that sounds do-able, Thank you Amy


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a neat bundle, every original document backed up by a copy and translation, the application forms were on top, then passport copies, then birth certificates, diplomas, letter of introduction and invitation, financial requirement documents, accommodation and last but not least, evidence of ongoing relationship. 
It went ok, everyone was very nice to me, I went through security, then I was seated in an empty waiting room, and was called 2 minutes later to do an interview. 
The lady took my passports first, then my application form with the sponsorship undertaking form and appendix 2. 
She then asked that I hand her the whole bundle of documents. I barely lifted it, and she laughed and said are you ok, can you do it? 
Then she separated the originals from the copies and translations, she took out any paper-clips, and returned my original documents. I said they could keep them, but she said it was ok, since I had photocopies of mostly everything. Then they took my fingerprints, my picture and that was it. She said that we should expect a decision within 12 weeks at the latest. So now, the waiting game is on.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mac have you not got your visa yet? when did you submit the docs?


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I just submitted my documents 2 days ago. The projected timeline given to me was 12 weeks, and that was a general time frame, however, I did check the UKBA website for turnaround times in Macedonia and it states that there was only 1 settlement application and it was decided within 60 days of the date of application. 
I think, because there are not many settlement applicants in Macedonia, that a decision will be made within 40 to 60 days. 
When are you applying sweetmums21? Did you get your documents in order? I wish you the very best of luck, because at this stage one can only pray


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck to you to Mac! I have got all the documents ready now, just want to go through all of them again just to make sure everything is intact. I am thinking of submitting by Thursday. I was just stalling to find out from someone if I should put all Skype records, now that Amy has said that she put a years worth, I will put across all I have

Is it ok, do you think If I just blank out private stuff said between my husband and I on some of the pages of Skype, so that I can put all records? Or will the ECO think we are hiding stuff? haha

Just got to put them all in some kind of order and I'm done! I am applying from Dubai, U.A.E.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I remember you wrote in an earlier post that you can't find all the Skype logs, yes?
If so, and if you have talked on Skype through your smartphone, what you can do, is take screenshots, for example with an Iphone, and print those out like pictures, and voilà! you have your call log from your smartphone  
I included a screenshot for every month, because if I had included all of the conversations for every day, then the bundle would have been 10 kilos! I included 2 screenshots of our video log on Skype, showing both of us laughing about something, and the second one was me holding the baby and talking to my husband. I included Facebook messages, also one for each month, as well as an overview from my e-mail account. You don't have to include conversations that are too personal, just something to give them an idea how long your conversation lasted, and that you actually talked and stayed in contact. I figured since we have a baby,that should be enough proof that we are in a subsisting relationship. I also included all of the airline tickets my husband purchased to come and see us (he visits every month or so), receipts for some toys for the baby and some presents for me, wedding cards, about 28 photos in total, on various occasions and showing age progression. 
Oh dear, I forgot to say Good morning hahah  Stressful times!


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Mac! Good morning to you hahah. I know I have been going insane trying to get all the documents ready. The thing is for Skype, my husband does not have a record on his phone as well as he is not very tech savvy. For me too I do not have records of Skype on my phone as the history has been disabled on my phone but not the computer. Thank God for that. I always Skype signed on from both the phone and the laptop! I hope the missing Skype logs dont matter. This is what I am stressing about the most!

Like I said I have Skype logs from Feb 2012 to May 2012, then from Sept 2012 till date. I have emails that we had exchanged from the start date but not too many as we hardly use emails to keep in touch only Skype. I have attached pictures of us in London when I had stayed with him on the 3 occassions that I visited him and then a few of them from when he visited me over the last year and also the ones of us getting married in Srilanka. You think this is sufficient proof that we have been in touch from the start? I have itineraries of all his trips to come see me as well. 

Someone had stolen my laptop while I was in Srilanka last year and all the Skype logs from the very beginning went along with it!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You only need a few Skype screen shots. Ed and I had only been together for 10 months when I applied. I sent in a random sample of 8 shots scattered throughout the time we'd been talking, just to show that we were talking. I sent ~10 pages of double side printed emails as well (again, random selection) and photographs (8 prints from a shop and 6 more embedded in the email selection)... there was a few shots of us with our respective families. 

While you want to show an enduring relationship, you don't need to bombard with +++ amounts of email/Skype/photos, as they're not the only key aspect to be considered. We got our visa with just the aforementioned proof... we didn't have any snail mail correspondence as Ed is blind and cannot write with pen and ink without assistance (even then, it's generally illegible) and the Hallmark greeting cards that I sent to him, I Brailled out the wording on the card and my own personal message to him myself.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Canadian girl, but I had applied for fiancee visa last year and the ECO had rejected my visa saying that they did not find enough communication between my partner and myself and thought we had broken up several times in between. This time I want to do things right and send them whatever I have. I am so nervous! I really want the spouse visa to be approved and dont mind sending them all our Skype logs just so they have no excuse to reject us.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Then I would suggest that you go overboard with Skype logs. Thank God you have your chat and call log! 

If you wish that the ECO consider any additional information, do write a cover letter explaining any uncertainties that might pose a risk. 
Your circumstances have changed since your refusal, you are married now, and include as many photos you can and tickets from visits, presents, anything that would confirm you have a subsisting relationship. This is very important. 

@WestCoastCanadianGirl: I just read that you sent Braille cards....that is so romantic and sweet, Ed is a very lucky guy!!!! 
As for me, I just want this to be over, the waiting, so we can go on with our lives. Our baby is growing up, and she is gradually becoming aware that her father is not around all the time. Last time he was here, she cried when he went to the supermarket! She would not let him out of her sight! The morning he left for the UK to catch his flight she woke up and would not stop crying for 2 hours  There are more important things in life than visas and entry clearance, and those things cannot be explained in a cover letter, families cannot stay apart, it is the well being of children that always comes first.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

I so agree with you Mac. It's been 2 years since I was in the uk with my husband and it is so expensive for him to keep coming and visiting me on and off and it affects his work as well. I really hope this time it gets approved. Wish you all the best too Mac! I'm praying so much. Have faith


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good morning all, how is everyone doing today? Countdown to when I submit my visa application 5 days. My nerves are shot!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Good morning Sweetmums21!
I know it's a nerve wrecking process, but try to stay calm, and remember that que sera, sera  What will be, will be. 

It is in face of difficulty that we come to know what we are capable of, our strength and the connection we have with our significant other. True love always wins!  
Even if I don't get permission to join my husband, the UKBA does not have a clue how much we love each other, and while they can name reasons, I can truly say that I have someone who loves me infinitely, and I am blessed to have his child. So...stay strong and keep doing what you're doing


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks MacUK! I know the love we have is way more stronger than what UKBA has to say. I still hope they approve our visas so that we can start our lives together with our respective other halves! All the best to both of us!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes because although there are certain guidelines that they apply to each case, who is to say what's in someone's heart, you know? 

Anyway, my mum always says, if you feel discouraged then encourage others.  
I think it's a proverb but I can't remember where it comes from


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a wonderful proverb!  I feel so weird you know, knowing that this is the week that I will be submitting the application. I can't really put into words how I am feeling.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Oooh let me try and guess....
*F*rustrated
*I*mpatient
*N*ervous
*E*xhausted/Excited

But, if you read the first letters of each word vertically, then you are FINE. I applied this game of words backwards hahaha, but what I am trying to say is, you will be okay, have faith and just let go of fear and panic.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

I will  Thanks MacUK. I am so glad I joined this forum! Its nice to know I am not alone in this


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck to all of us who are submitting our application this week!


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Sandystorm!


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

For those of you who got approved visas, did UKBA call your sponsor for verification of the relationship?


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just submitted my application and docs today! Fingers crossed! Good luck to all


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sweetums21 said:


> I just submitted my application and docs today! Fingers crossed! Good luck to all


Good luck to you! 

In regards to your question about the UKBA contacting your sponsor... they'll only contact if they have suspicions about the relationship (ie if they suspect that it might be a sham or a marriage of convenience to get you out of the UAE and into the UK, they'll either ask for more information/interview or just refuse you outright without any contact). 

As long as you present a good and solid application, then there's little chance that your sponsor will be contacted. They'll make their decision about your relationship based upon the Sponsor letter and the evidence you supply to support the relationship.


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks so much Canadian girl! We have put two letters one from me and one from him, confirming our relationship, lots of photos, travel itineraries, letters of support from our friends etc. I was a bit worried that they would call him, coz he gets so busy with work that he may not answer his phone at times. 

I had put a lot of supporting documents! The visa agent even commented on it saying that with all the documents provided I might get a result sooner than i expect! Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck sweetums21!!!!


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks MacUk! All the best to all of us waiting!


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

do let me know if you have heard anything


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes I will, but I don't think it will be any time soon. Applicants from the Balkans are given a timeline of 12 weeks! 
I hope yours comes through sooner!!!


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well hopefully with the amount of supporting documents I put through I hope its sooner rather than later! haha. The visa agent even commented on the amount of docs I attached and he said that this will surely bring about a decision quickly i told him i hoped so. 

He also said that I had put a lot of communication between my husband and me in a good way of course. Told him better to be safe than sorry


----------



## sweetums21 (Feb 10, 2013)

ok so for those who got their visas approved already, how long did it take to get your approved visa after giving substantial supporting documentation? The thing is I submitted my application and all the documents on the 13th March and since then have been tracking the status of my application. On 13th it showed 'Image scanning completed on' on the 14th it showed 'Application under assesment at Visa section' and then the weekend came. Today I got an sms saying 'Visa under process at the British embassy' Is it that quick? The first time I applied for Fiancee visa the message 'Application under assessment at the visa section' was there for a long time. This time the status changed quicker. Do I have to be worried? 

What does this mean? I am freaking out here!

Could it be that they made their decision quicker coz I submitted a lot of docs that their job was much easier this time?


----------

